# Disney Cruise



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone! action

We were watching the Travel Channel the other night. It had a segment on the Disney Cruise Line. Sounded really cool and now we have our interests sparked. 
Has anyone ever gone on one of the Disney Cruise Ships, where did you go, and your opinion?

We thought this: Our daughter is 9 years old. We may have 7 years left of vacations with her, if we are lucky. We want to get in as much as possible. Yes, camping is great for family time. But a cruise sounds great too. The Eastern Carribean would be my choice, but looks like it may be too expensive, so we are thinking Bahama's. We've been there, but she hasn't. We are thinking next summer. sunny

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

No cruise for us, though we're going to WDW over Christmas... meeting Big Bad Brian and Family too! (Outbackers Rally at Disney w/out the Outbacks).

Good info for Disney is www.wdwinfo.com and for reservations I highly recommend the folks at www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com they are Disney people and know the in's and out's very well. They are affiliated with the first website. Pete, the owner has really grown the company and gets a lot of firsts from Disney due to his style of selling Disney vacations. And hey if they can make my wife happy they can make ANYONE happy!

Several others here, NDJollyMon are cruisers they will have some great thoughts!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Goldy...Now you are speakin' my language! Cruising really is...the best!









I have not been on a Disney cruise, but a couple of others. My sister went on DISNEY MAGIC a couple years ago, and loved it. Castaway Cay (private island) was really nice. (most lines have a private island) She loved the ship. When I asked her which was better between Royal Caribbean & Disney...she said Royal Caribbean. I think Disney caters more to children, but the new RCI ships have it all too.

Eastern Caribbean is very nice. Western is great too. Southern is my favorite! (love the culture) The US Virgin Islands are very nice on the Eastern route.

You will truly be spoiled on your vacation. You only have to pack once, and will visit many ports of call. The staff pampers you all day and night, and you don't have to drive anywhere. You can wake up each day in a new country. You can do it all, or simply relax. There is something for everyone.

I've been on Royal Caribbean twice, Princess once, and have another Princess cruise booked for 2006. It's a 15 day Hawaii trip. We took our children on the last cruise, but they are both over 18 years old.

You can see some of my trips here:
Photo's from my last cruise...
Other Cruises

If you want any cruise info, or web links...I have loads. Some are "musts" for new cruisers. Just let me know!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I (we) have done one Norwegian cruise to Bermuda, One Royal Caribbean cruise to San Juan, St Thomas, etc. We are now getting ready to booking our first Alaskan cruise. Personally, I thought Disney Cruises were a little expensive for what we were looking for, but keep in mind we have no children to enjoy "Disney's special features"

Our cruise to Bermuda was taken with some of our best friends (4 couples) and this was without a doubt the most enjoyable vacation I have ever been on. The cruise after that, while fun, just seemed a little lonely after the one with all our friends.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I took a USN cruise lines trip once or twice.







The food was great, and plentiful, but the on deck activities were a little rough.







It was like trying to get a sun tan at an airport......a very busy airport......and the color schemes were all kinda gray. And, I definately wouldn't have called it a singles cruise. It seems the male to female ration was 6000:0









But, I did get to see the arctic circle, and the beach at NS Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, and of course the price was right.























And I wouldn't trade the experience for anything else in the world.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tim...you're too funny! Suntan at an airport!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Suntan at an airport!


And that was while in the North Atlantic/Norwegian Sea.....above the Arctic Circle...You think ND is Cold! Ain't nothing like launching airplanes off the pointy end with 30 kts of wind coming across the deck, in the rain, above 67 N Latitude, and you learn a whole new definition of being cold.







We did get to Wilhemshaven, Gemany (W. Germany at the time) for a Port Call after the excercise was over. Of course, a few month's earlier we were in the Caribbean, and made a Port call in St. Thomas... Ya Mon...









Tim


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

We went on a Disney Cruise (it was on the ship with the characters hanging over the front...Disney Wonder??, not sure) with work. Because it was a confrence we attended, we could only invite 1 adult guest, so that meant no kids. Unfortunately, this time we didn't get the whole ship to ourself (like the RC we went on 2 years prior) but it was still a blast. Alot of adult things to do (ESPN, Route 66, ect...) but even more kids stuff! I absolutely strive to take my kids on one. If fact, it's on my "5 year plan" because they are so expensive-at least IMHO. But boy, the land/sea package would be an absolute blast. Castaway Cay is beautiful and has an adult only section. The thing I remember most about the whole thing was standing out in the ocean at Castaway and looking straight down at a HUGE starfish right next to me! Man did I want to touch it, but I didn't. Mostly out of fear that it might retaliate (sp?) or something! My next biggest memory was not so fond...my lesson on how even if SPF 8 is ok in the Pacific Northwest-it doesn't cut it out in that part of the world...Especially if you are in the water! Yeah, it was bad and then we had days of WDW to "enjoy". Lets just say that I learned a VERY painful lesson that trip out. Anyway, the ship was beautiful, food wonderful, service was perfection and the glass art was gorgeous. Absolutely will try and do it again. Big thumbs up from me!!!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I'm not a new "cruiser". We were on the Royal Carribean in 1997 to the Bahamas. We celebrated our 10 year anniversary. It was great. We always said we would take a cruise every 5 years. But it's easier said than done. While I just love RC, it's not geared for kids. That's why we want to go the Disney route. We want something she will enjoy and remember. Plus I have a secret motive. She really wants to go to WDW. She was there when 5 years old. And we could ride all the rides she could. But now, she's gotten taller and older and can ride EVERYTHING! Mom and Dad don't do those RIDES! And being an only child, I can't send her on her own. So we thought with the cruise, she would still have the WDW atomsphere just not the rides. And she wants to do the cruise thing. All problems solved. Now just trying to come up with the $$$$.









Have a good day! sunny

P.S. Rennerbee: I did the same thing on our cruise. I have very fair skin. I used 30SPF, still didn't work. I looked like a cooked lobster. It was the last night and couldn't even make it to the dining room. I ordered room service of crackers and sprite. However, our waiter did offer to bring me supper to the room. That's another funny story!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We had originally planned on going on the 7-day land/sea trip over the Christmas holiday, however, while dithering over where we wanted to stay for our land portion, the ship filled up (we only waited a few days too) so if you decide to go, make reservations at LEAST 10 months ahead.

As an alternative, we went ahead and did the over Christmas WDW trip (and look forward to the no-Outback Outbacker's rally with Y-Guy and family) that will still be a blast. We've been to WDW in 1997 and 2000 and it is one of my favorite places in the world (no pun intended)







. My first exposure to WDW was in 1995 at the Disney Contemporary Resort. (At that conference I gave a presentation to over 700 people in the Mickey Mouse Ballroom on the use of Unmanned Aircraft in future warfare. With that topic and that subject you can kind of imagine my opening joke.) Fell in love with the place.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

BBB, I will offer you the same advice that I offered Y when I found out he was going to Mickey's house over the holiday's. BE PREPARED! It is the busiest week in Disney Worlds year! We went last year, and 2 hour waits for attractions were not uncommon, and the FastPass tickets were going 3-4 hours ahead of time.

On at least 3 of the days we were down there, Magic Kingdom closed (at capacity). One of those days was at 10:00 AM. I am glad I went to see it, as no one does the holiday's like Disney, but once is enough for me.

Have a good time, and say hello to Mickey for me.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> Unmanned Aircraft in future warfare.


BBB very interesting, my dad worked on the early unmanned drones at White Sands, I think I still have one of his patented inventions he called the Ochoa scale, had to do with dropping bombs and stuff (didn't pay that close of attention).


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The key seems to be timing - apparently (tell me if it isn't true) the biggest crowds start on the 24th. Prior to that it is supposed to be pretty behaved. We arrive on the 20th and I think Y-Guy is even earlier so we hope to have a couple of days with smaller crowds. Another key is early reservations for oll the dinner and entertainment spots. We actually will meet with Y-Guy on Christmas day (unless I've got my wires crossed - Caroline did all the work).

We have reservations for every meal except lunch which will likely be infromal at the hotel.

For anyone contemplating either WDW or Disney Cruise Line, get the unnoficial guides and use the forum that Y-Guy posted - makes a huge difference.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Y- it was interesting, that briefing projected certin things that wold come true in the next ten years and almost all of them have come to pass - just lucky I guess. I've been working UAVs for 18 years now and my Tech Fellowship is in Unmanned Systems. I work on the big ones (from 50 ft wingspan jets to 200 ft wingspan prop driven) but I like the little ones. Smallest I've seen so far had a wingspan of less than 5 inches and had a TOTAL weigh (including all radios, engine, everything) was the same a ONE penny! Fascinating work.

But I'd still rather be camping.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi 
It's funny you should ask.
In 2000 we took the land/sea cruise on The Disney Wonder.It was three days at sea and Four days in Disney World. It was FANTASTIC,however I would not recommend 3 sea/4 land if I had to do it again I would go 4 sea/3 land. The 3 days at sea gives you no down time to enjoy everything the ship has to offer. 
The itinery was something like this 
Board & departure by 5:00pm/diner/evening show/time to retire for the night(we had a 3 1/2year old at the time).
The next morning you woke up and you were at Nassua,you stay there until around 2:00 Am.
The next morning you were at Castaway Cay,you stayed there until about 5:00 pm.
The next morning you were back at Florida.
The Clubs for the kids are great and the kids love them ,the kids can be there from around 8:00am to 12:00pm (if you want them there).They(the castmembers) make sure their fed and everything.The parents get a pager,so you are on constant call if you are needed.
Every evening you can go see a theatrical show(highly recommended,even the kids like them)
Everything is very child friendly,but can be child free if desired.
Characters roam the boat and are readily available for pictures,they also go on land at Castaway Cay.
If we can help you with any other info let us know.
We are leaving for our second Disney Cruise on the 28th of December,but this time we are going for (7) days(can't wait).We will be going on the Magic to the Western Carribean this time. This time we will be going with 15 of our family members (8 adults and 7 kids ages 8-16).Should be interesting.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Good thing about the cruise - don't have to worry about being more crowded than at other times - ship always is full!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

sunny *DISNEY WONDER GETS MAKEOVER!* sunny

PORT CANAVERAL, Fla., Oct. 18 -- Disney Cruise Line completed significant renovations to the Disney Wonder cruise ship, adding three new age-specific venues that appeal to the varied interests of adults and teenagers and refurbishing interior and exterior areas of the ship. The enhancements to the Disney Wonder conclude a series of investments made by Disney Cruise Line to its fleet. Its sister ship, the Disney Magic, underwent similar renovations twelve months ago.

The work took place during a two-week period commonly referred to in the maritime industry as "dry dock." On Oct. 3, 2004, the Disney Wonder set sail for the Norshipco ship yard in Norfolk, Va. with a team of nearly 1,000 crew members and 600 contractors ready to tackle the ship's makeover.

Three areas on the ship underwent substantial renovations, making room for brand new venues that cater to teen and adult passengers -- Aloft, Cove Cafe and Diversions.

"At Disney Cruise Line, we are always looking for ways to enhance the guest experience," said Disney Cruise Line President Tom McAlpin. "When we asked guests for their feedback, we found that they had great suggestions about how we could further enhance our already-popular age-specific areas, and we took their ideas to heart."

Aloft is a teen haven perfect for relaxing or socializing with newfound friends. With a cozy decor that is a cross between a college dormitory and a trendy coffee shop, the space is loaded with comfy couches and overstuffed chairs. The venue features the latest video games, a collection of magazines, MP3 listening stations, a variety of board games, computers with internet access and a bar that dispenses both soft drinks and smoothies. Aloft hosts a variety of activities, some specifically for younger teens, others for older teens and some designed for the entire group. The Disney Wonder is the first ship in the Disney fleet to feature this new teen area.

Cove Cafe and Diversions are two new areas just for adults. Located next to the Quiet Cove pool is Cove Cafe; inside guests can relax with a popular magazine, watch television, access their email or socialize with other adults. Day or night, guests can enjoy gourmet coffees, specialty drinks and lighter fare cuisine.

Diversions adds a new dimension to the ship's nighttime entertainment district. Themed as a traditional sports pub and filled with flat-screen plasma TVs, guests can join together here to cheer for their favorite sports teams or gather to watch their favorite TV shows. This venue features a diverse range of adult activities, from trivia-based game shows to board games to sing-along karaoke.

During dry dock, the team worked around the clock, replacing the decorative tile, swapping out the elaborate carpeting, refurbishing the ship's signature wood decking and reupholstering the furniture aboard the Disney Wonder. At Norshipco, the 83,000-ton ship was lifted out of the water, giving the team a chance to inspect the underside of the ship, clean the ship's hull and add a fresh coat of paint.

Dry dock is a regulatory requirement by Lloyds Register. All ships must be taken out of the water completely twice every five years to allow for inspection of underwater parts and related engine room systems.

A leader in the family cruise business, Disney Cruise Line offers three-, four- and seven-night itineraries to the Bahamas and the Caribbean. Land/sea vacation packages that include a stay at the Walt Disney World Resort are also available.

During the summer of 2005, Disney Cruise Line will offer its first-ever seven-night cruises to the Mexican Riviera departing from the Port of Los Angeles. With a pre- or post-stay at the Disneyland Resort, guests can combine the fun and excitement of the Disneyland Resort with the enchantment of a Disney cruise. The repositioning of the Disney Magic to southern California also includes two 14-night Panama Canal cruises, nicely blending exotic ports of call with leisurely days at sea.

Source: Disney Cruise Line


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, We DID IT!







We have a 5day/4night cruise booked for the Bahama's. 
We are leaving June 19th (Father's Day). It's on Disney Wonder.

Now, the hard part comes......waiting and saving $$. 
But that's okay! It gives us something to look forward too.

I looked all the info up on the computer then called our travel agent and told her what we wanted. She then gave her input, and now we are set to go.

What to know the bad part








You all have to listen to me talk about it for the next 7 months......


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey GM,
Don't rub it in too bad. I have wondering about a cruise myself.

Tim,
Does your cruise on the Gray Lines mean you are a Blue Nose? I did that curise myself. I also went across that other line and went through that ceremony if you know what I mean. I did 3 1/2 years on the Grey Lines.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Yep, card carrying member of the Order of the Blue Nose. Never made the other trip down south, though I wanted to.

What ship were you on. I did all my sea time on USS Roosevelt (CVN-71) back in the late 80's. She was the newest in the fleet, and the folks in Norfolk loved to show her off. I was an AO2 with VFA-15, an F/A-18 squadron out of NAS Cecil Field (now closed).

Just so we can't be accused of a total highjack, GM enjoy your cruise, and the anticpation of waiting for it. My wife and I were supposed to cruise on Disney Magic back on July 4 of '98, but unforseen delays in the ships contruction meant that she didn't make her maiden voyage until Mid July of that year. We got our money back and used it to buy the house instead. I think it was a good trade, but my wife still wants a cruise, sans kids. In a few more years I think.

Tim


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Tim,

Hello my fellow card carrying Blue Nose Navy brethren and thank you for your service to this great nation. I served my 3 1/2 years of sea duty on the USS Guadalcanal LPH7 which was a Marine Helicopter Transport during the early 80's. I was an RM2 and we were stationed out of Norfolk Virginia. The "Guad" as we called her was decommissioned in 94. Go to http://navysite.de/lph/lph7.htm to check her out. I did have the opportunity to also become a Shellback by crossing the Equator on a "Cruise" to Mombassa Kenya.

Nice to know there is another Navy Vet out there. Sorry for the highjack GM I just can't help myself when I have the opportunity to chat with a Navy Vet.

Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Goldy...
Great! Anytime you want to talk CRUISE, I'm here. It's my other favorite subject!

We are currently booked on ISLAND PRINCESS, for a 15 day roundtrip cruise from LA to the Hawaiian Islands and back. I have a long wait, however, we leave in Feb 2006. After that, I hope to do one cruise per year.


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

One month ago today, I was getting sunburned sunny on the beaches of Cozumel on our 5 day Carnival cruise aboard the Sensation. Tomorrow's low will be around 38.







This is just so wrong...

Have fun on your vacation. Cruising is a blast.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

W & C...
Did you go to Chankanaab Park? Carlos & Charlies? Diving? I love Cozumel!


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

Jolly, we did a little shopping at Puerta Maya and got a Coke at Senor Frogs. We were going to go to San Francisco Beach but the cab driver suggested we visit Senor Sanchez's beach instead. No admission, some shopping at the entrance but I managed not to buy anything, rest rooms, showers, and changing areas, bar and restaurant. Not a bad place to spend the afternoon. The water was great but we didn't go diving. Maybe next time. Sorry about stealing the thread.

Have fun on your trip and find time to relax!!!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

It just keeps getting a little better....we arrive back in Orlando from our cruise on June 23rd. DH has a business conference in Orlando from the 23rd to the 26th. So we get to stay a few extra days in Orlando. How cool is that!!!


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

W & C...did you like Carnival? I'm thinking about a Carnival cruise in either Feb or April of 2005 and was thinking Carnival. I have read reviews both good and bad on Carnival. What did you think?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Goldy...
Don't forget to stop at MARGARITAVILLE and say hi to JIMMY for me!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I said "hi" to him a few years ago in New Orleans, but at that time didn't have a clue who he was....lol


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Lucky you! I wish I could get that close to him!!!!

But with the restraining order and all...


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

That was a joke Jolly! We actually stopped in this place called Margaritaville (a Jimmy Buffett Museum) Had no clue who he was so it was pretty boring. Remember they had a store to buy memoralbium (spell check here), and it was so expensive. Now I know why....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The original MARGARITAVILLE is located in KEY WEST, FL. It became so successful that JIMMY started opening them all over. (Vegas, New Orleans, Jamaica, Orlando, Charleston, Myrtle Beach, Cancun so far) Like you said, they are sort of BUFFETT Shrines for Parrotheads. They are restaurant/bar/gift shops. Actually, the food is good, and some of the stuff isn't too bad priced...if you are a BUFFETT fan!

He's also opening new restaurant/bar/giftshops called CHEESEBURGER IN PARADISE. Jimmy has become an ENTERPRISE! (I just watched him perform on the CMA Awards) It wasn't long ago, people were saying, "Jimmy Who?" Not so much anymore.

I made my PARROTHEAD PILGRIMAGE to KEY WEST a few years back to check it out. Jimmy once lived in KEY WEST, for many years and made music there. Nowadays, KW is pretty much a huge tourist town, and cruise ship stop. (no more smugglers or Pirates)

I've been down to the one in Ocho Rios, Jamaica too! Great fun, right on the beach.


----------

